# GELID Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound



## Pinchy (Jul 16, 2009)

The new GC-Extreme thermal compound by GELID Solutions is definitely one to consider when you are in the market for some thermal grease. It has amazing thermal conductivity and does better than the competition.

*Show full review*


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice review.  I would have liked to see more comparative numbers on a hotter chip.  Wanna send it my way and I'll give it a run on my i7?  

Great to see new types of reviews on TPU!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Forgive me for asking, but how does the review sample already have the TPU Recommended logo on the package?  Wouldn't that be something that would need to be put on after an actual review was done?


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 18, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Forgive me for asking, but how does the review sample already have the TPU Recommended logo on the package?  Wouldn't that be something that would need to be put on after an actual review was done?




Can only assume the review was done, but not posted.

I'm surprised it only got 8.6 given the performance.  I do like the methodology of doing 5 trials and taking the average... would like to see the numbers though and standard deviation.


----------



## Kitkat (Jul 18, 2009)

hahaha good point tho but yeah i think it was b4


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 18, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Forgive me for asking, but how does the review sample already have the TPU Recommended logo on the package?  Wouldn't that be something that would need to be put on after an actual review was done?



Yeah I got an engineering sample a while back, before the packaging was developed. I then got the complete package once it was mass produced .

I did however re-test the new sample I got, just for consistancy. 



Sasqui said:


> Can only assume the review was done, but not posted.
> 
> I'm surprised it only got 8.6 given the performance.  I do like the methodology of doing 5 trials and taking the average... would like to see the numbers though and standard deviation.



In most cases the results were ~1 degree out. I did get a few outliers (3+ degrees out). When that occured, I simply tested an additional time to determine whether it was just bad application or inconsistancy. I'm assuming for the most part it was bad application  (It only occured like twice).


Also had two stock coolers (obviously identical), both brand new with untouched grease. Only tested once per compound on the second, though.

The score was debated. I guess the only real downfall to the grease is the price...the competition is only $6.99 and in a "real world" example, for an enthusiast who will buy this stuff, there wouldn't be a three degree difference, it would be much less, esp on something like an HDT cooler. At the end of the day this stuff is for people who want extreme performance and are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2009)

so, did they do the usual reviewer thing and make you return the paste after the review?


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 18, 2009)

I think the TPU thumps up logo in the package is cooler than the product it self 

I'm really liking all this Thermal paste boom. Great competition and lots of products performing well, means that you'll find at least some of the top performing paste near you.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crap so much better than the Zalman paste. I should try this out.


----------



## Easo (Jul 18, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Holy crap so much better than the Zalman paste. I should try this out.



Yeah, i have that STG-1, this outperforms it by huge ammount. Of course, STG-1 is quite old and Zalman has newer ones.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 18, 2009)

An ambient temperature of 26 degrees C is hardly extreme, where I live it can get well above 30 degrees indoors.
It all depends on where you live and many people will find that they need better thermal paste just because they live in a hotter climate.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm impressed with the results and the TPU endorsement. 


Where can I buy this at?

I want to try some on my Q9550 and my GPUs as well.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 19, 2009)

Very impressive. Wish you had some Diamond to compare it to though. Can't believe my MX-2 was dethroned.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 19, 2009)

Pinchy said:


> In most cases the results were ~1 degree out. I did get a few outliers (3+ degrees out). When that occured, I simply tested an additional time to determine whether it was just bad application or inconsistancy. I'm assuming for the most part it was bad application  (It only occured like twice).



"In probability theory and statistics, standard deviation is a measure of the variability or dispersion of a population, a data set, or a probability distribution. A low standard deviation indicates that the data points tend to be very close to the same value (the mean), while high standard deviation indicates that the data are spread out over a large range of values."

Sooo... Standard deviation is a measures in differences of data.  Like playing darts.  You hit the bullseye every time, the deviation is near 1.  You hit the second ring, 2 of 5 times, it's higher.

The math is ugly, but relatively simple  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation


----------



## denice25 (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks for the link.. very nice review...


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 19, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> "In probability theory and statistics, standard deviation is a measure of the variability or dispersion of a population, a data set, or a probability distribution. A low standard deviation indicates that the data points tend to be very close to the same value (the mean), while high standard deviation indicates that the data are spread out over a large range of values."
> 
> Sooo... Standard deviation is a measures in differences of data.  Like playing darts.  You hit the bullseye every time, the deviation is near 1.  You hit the second ring, 2 of 5 times, it's higher.
> 
> The math is ugly, but relatively simple  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation



Yeah I done all that a looooooooooooong time ago . It's relatively simple if you have a calculator on hand* 



TheLostSwede said:


> An ambient temperature of 26 degrees C is hardly extreme, where I live it can get well above 30 degrees indoors.
> It all depends on where you live and many people will find that they need better thermal paste just because they live in a hotter climate.



Yeah it can get well above that here too. We've had 47 degree days in our summer.

I classified it as extreme because:

1. While 26 degrees isnt THAT hot, it is hot for anyone with an air conditioner
2. I don't think many people who overclock and leave their computer in a constant load environment would leave the stock cooler on, especially when it's the small, aluminum, low profile stock cooler. It definately will happen, but there aren't that many people game enough to leave their chip running at a constant 90 degrees Celcius lol.



SonDa5 said:


> Where can I buy this at?



Newegg *did* stock the GC-1 thermal compound, so I can only assume it will stock this.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry but it performs better than MX-2?

That's just bullshit imo


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Sorry but it performs better than MX-2?
> 
> That's just bullshit imo



why? how?

dear god, your favourite paste got beaten so it has to be fake?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 19, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Sorry but it performs better than MX-2?
> 
> That's just bullshit imo



I currently own 7 of the best TIM's out. MX-2 is very good, and easy to work with, but it's 1-2c behind a couple others. Honestly, all of the better TIM's are w/in a degree or two of each other.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I currently own 7 of the best TIM's out. MX-2 is very good, and easy to work with, but it's 1-2c behind a *couple others*. Honestly, all of the better TIM's are w/in a degree or two of each other.



What "others" are you talking about? is the Gelid extreme one of them I always hear MX-2 is the best, but I'm curious to know what is 1-2 degrees better?


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 19, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Sorry but it performs better than MX-2?
> 
> That's just bullshit imo



Why ?



Mussels said:


> so, did they do the usual reviewer thing and make you return the paste after the review?





I think shipping would cost more than a tube of thermal paste with 1/2 left in it 



MRCL said:


> Holy crap so much better than the Zalman paste. I should try this out.




Yah as mentioned, it is older Zalman paste. Only thing I could get my hands on though


----------



## jagd (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont know which  ones Paulieg has but i remember some tests  shin-etsu performed better than mx-2 under load


t77snapshot said:


> What "others" are you talking about? is the Gelid extreme one of them I always hear MX-2 is the best, but I'm curious to know what is 1-2 degrees better?


----------



## ArkanHell (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyways, perfect performance, clear staytment "you should not have to look any further than GELID Solutions GC-Extreme when shopping for some new thermal compound"... but way 8.6?! Id seen that score only in some terrible reviews, where evrything is "but..."


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 23, 2009)

Good review, it would have been nice to have had more detail in the first part of the installation section, i.e. how do I go about actually getting that small soft cap off the tube and what pressure should be applied to the plunger to expel the TIM in a controlled manner etc. 

But seriously, good review and nice to have a comparison.  Just a pity that the one I use isn't included - Akasa AK450.  Also I just bought (yesterday) some Thermalright Chill Factor 2, how does it compare?


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 23, 2009)

ArkanHell said:


> Anyways, perfect performance, clear staytment "you should not have to look any further than GELID Solutions GC-Extreme when shopping for some new thermal compound"... but way 8.6?! Id seen that score only in some terrible reviews, where evrything is "but..."



Yeah as I said, it came down to the pricing. I mean realistically, its like 40% more than a thermal compound that does a few degrees worse. 



EnglishLion said:


> Good review, it would have been nice to have had more detail in the first part of the installation section, i.e. how do I go about actually getting that small soft cap off the tube and what pressure should be applied to the plunger to expel the TIM in a controlled manner etc.



Yeah I wanted to beef the review up a bit. I do however feel some things would have kinda been overboard. Not saying its a bad idea or anything, infact I didn't even think of it lol, but for example, pulling a little bit of plastic off the top of the tube is kinda obvious for most. It's like unscrewing a bottle cap.

But I definately get where you are coming from .



EnglishLion said:


> But seriously, good review and nice to have a comparison.  Just a pity that the one I use isn't included - Akasa AK450.  Also I just bought (yesterday) some Thermalright Chill Factor 2, how does it compare?



Yeah I wish I could actually have gotten these kinds of thermal paste. They just aren't avaliable around here.

Just an FYI - it took me two weeks and a special order to get my hands on the MX-2 you're seeing in the review


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just got some from Aerocool.com 
I'm going to put some on my quad q9550 and 2 hd4770 GPUs.
Should have the new paste on by next weekend.


----------



## Breathless (Jul 28, 2009)

I want to know how this performs vs Arctic Cooling MX-3. All the reviews compare it to MX-2


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 29, 2009)

Im a little behind the times when it comes to paste. Been using the same AS5 tube for years. Is this THE stuff to get? Like I tried playing crysis warhead the other day and it was performing great, but random artifacts would pop up and the video cards were HOT! Fan at 100% wasnt very loud but still sometimes artifacts. 

Is it worth it taking apart 2 atomic 4890s and applying the latest and greatest paste? If so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

I would suggest it.  Stock paste can be pretty crappy.  I've taken apart my motherboard and replaced its paste.  I still have yet to crack open the stinkin' GTX 260 cooler, though.  Why can't they make it simple?


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 30, 2009)

Breathless said:


> I want to know how this performs vs Arctic Cooling MX-3. All the reviews compare it to MX-2



I could barely get my hands on a tube of MX-2, let alone MX-3 



ShogoXT said:


> Im a little behind the times when it comes to paste. Been using the same AS5 tube for years. Is this THE stuff to get? Like I tried playing crysis warhead the other day and it was performing great, but random artifacts would pop up and the video cards were HOT! Fan at 100% wasnt very loud but still sometimes artifacts.
> 
> Is it worth it taking apart 2 atomic 4890s and applying the latest and greatest paste? If so what do you guys recommend?



Yeah if you're getting to the point where its getting that hot and giving artifacts, I would recommend it. 

At the end of the day, there wont be a MASSIVE amount of difference in the paste you get. While you would obviously prefer to get the best performing stuff, you should also factor in the price and whether it's worth it for you or not.

Also note, there is MX-3 and Tuniq TX-3 coming out soon.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

Pinchy said:


> I could barely get my hands on a tube of MX-2, let alone MX-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pccasegear.com.au has a good collection and fast shipping in au, they have all the good pastes - and you can use their request thing, and they tend to get the stuff you request fast.


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> pccasegear.com.au has a good collection and fast shipping in au, they have all the good pastes - and you can use their request thing, and they tend to get the stuff you request fast.



Yeah but it was a matter of me needing it on the day I was testing the compounds. I needed one in Sydney so I could go and pick it up.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 30, 2009)

I hear this stuff is pretty thin. Does that cause any issue?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> I hear this stuff is pretty thin. Does that cause any issue?



and how else would you want thermal paste? its entire purpose is to make as thin a layer as possible, filling in all gaps.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 30, 2009)

Of course! I just heard people say its thinner than the other ones like MX-2 and such. The question was if it was borderline bleeding, but i guess not. Forget it then.


----------



## EarlZ (Aug 5, 2009)

I really doubt the difference is that large compared to MX2/TX2/AS5, Even the free white goop only performs around 3-4 worse than the AS5


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got 7 grams of it on the way. Everything in my PC is MX-2, and has been since it's introduction. I'll post the temp results.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Results.
CPU  Idle= -1   Load = -1 to -2
GPU Idle=-2     Load -3 Upon inspection, I may have had a bit too much MX-2 on my GPU's. The little applicator provided with the GC-Extreme was very very nice. I bet I used 10 to 20% less than if I had applied it my old way.

I'd have a hard time deducting points for packaging though. It wasn't THAT hard to open...
All in all...It is very easy to apply and lowered my temps, so I have nothing but praise.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 29, 2009)

Another positive review from Fudzilla.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15161/40/


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 29, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Another positive review from Fudzilla.
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15161/40/



Nice I will be trying this compound out myself next week


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 29, 2009)

This stuff took off around 4 degrees celsius from the artic silver 5 I was running. Put it on my CPU and both HD4770s.

System temps info shot:





The highs on the Furmark were at full load on gpus. 



Very pleased with this stuff.


----------

